# Iraqi fish



## EXpatdan

My buddy caught these today at camp liberty using a topwater. What kind are they? Up close they looked like a type of bass,but.....? Just so you know, NO we don't eat anything that comes from here, No telling what Saddam put in these waters!


----------



## yakfisher

Almost look like a snook/bass hybrid. Pretty cool


----------



## EXpatdan

Yes, and if you squint and hold your mouth just right it looks like a trout too! Only no teeth and of course fresh water. your probably right ,some kinda hybrid


----------



## Third Coast Fishing

Very interesting! Snook + Bass = SNASS... Iraqi Snass they are!


----------



## haparks

cool i so glad yall get to do some fishin--just come home safe--and im sorry i have no idea what kind they are


----------



## drew colvard

If they are willing to hit a topwater who cares what they are. We like them very much. Yes.


----------



## Guest

That is just about the BEST photo from Iraq that I have ever seen!



:rybka:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I caught that same kind of fish my last deployment. I actually sent closeup photos of the the fish to Texas A&M. They sent me the scientific name but forgot already. I also caught some HUGE carp off hotdog chunks from the chow hall, fished on bottom. One pushin 30 lbs easy. Great fun on light tackle. Had one almost spool me and had to palm the spool and lost him..Had a blast though!


----------



## barleydog

When I was at Liberty/Camp Black Jack in 04-05 and asked some of our interps what they were I was told they were called Milk Fish. Very fun on the fly rod too!!!


----------



## fishingreg

Nice picks, and glad you have some fish. I was on TQ for over a year and fished many times but no luck. I even put out overnight juglines tied to the shoreline. I did see them (locals) gill net often so I suppose they cleaned out the lake there. I caught some awesome fish in the port of al jabil during Desert Storm though. That was saltwater though. Good luck with your fishing, I wish you the best.


----------



## BigWill

My son and I caught some of those at the palace in Basrah in 04. The locals called them Sadaam fish since he owned everything! We caught them on gold spoons right in his camp where the river ran beside it. The largest one he caught while over there was about 20 pounds.

It was awesome to get to see your son after about a year and fish with him at the same time in a foreign country.


----------

